# Ei dosing mix use by



## Kerryn (4 Mar 2018)

I am ei dosing but have a low tech setup, so only put 20ml of each in per week. This means that it takes quite a while to get through the whole bottle. Will the mixtures be affected if they are left for this long? I think I get through them about every 2 months.

Also the tank is really healthy with the amount I am currently dosing, although there is a tiny bit of algae growing on my vallisneria. Would changing the dose help this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Angus (4 Mar 2018)

i'm using seperate macros and micros mix that is around 4 years old... not really recommended, but it still seems fine after a week and a half using it.

Some algae is inevitable in a planted tank, take the leaves of your val and lay them over your palm, brush with a soft toothbrush (one for sensitive teeth) or if it's too bad to do that then prune the leaf.


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2018)

The macro EI mix should last forever as just organic salts.

The micro mix is another matter. The chelator is degraded by light, thus keep the micro away from strong light source. Also some people report their micro going mouldy after many months. Either they have no preservative in their mix or insufficient or some other reason. Personally not had an issue with storage of micro for over 6 months.


----------



## Kerryn (4 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the responses.

I am talking about mixed with water not in the dry state, not sue if this makes any difference? It’s kept in the dark. If so I could mix up half as much so it’s not left so long.

Using a toothbrush is a good suggestion but will this not risk spreading it further? I had been removing leaves but too many have it now.


----------



## Angus (4 Mar 2018)

Mine are mixed with tap, kept in dark storage, never had any moulds form on my trace mix, im just using what i have because i'm lazy i have powders stored in an ammo container that i could mix up fresh.

Carry out water changes after any manual removal tactics, it sounds like you have a deeper issues like your flow around the tank or too much light and not enough CO2 or CO2 distribution, if they are well and truly covered in algae you need to try your best to get new growth out of them, manual removal will only do so much.


----------



## Kerryn (4 Mar 2018)

Ok thanks, maybe I will keep mixing up the whole bottles then.

They’re not covered just a bit is growing where they touch the surface and only on one side of the tank. Also the flow seems good as they are constantly waving in it. I have uploaded a photo. I don’t think it can be a big issue as everying else is so healthy?


----------



## Angus (4 Mar 2018)

Looks perfectly healthy to me, try brushing them, then a waterchange.

Nice tank aswell! do you have a journal?

 Regards, Gus.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Mar 2018)

Hi all,





Kerryn said:


> I am talking about mixed with water not in the dry state, not sue if this makes any difference?


As long as the salts haven't come out of solution (you don't have any solid bits in the bottle?) they are fine and last eternally.

Tank plant health looks OK. How much coverage of the floater(s) (Amazon Frogbit? or Water lettuce) do you have, do they grow really quickly? I only ask because the roots are quite short which is often a sign of high nutrient levels in the water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kerryn (4 Mar 2018)

Ok, I will definitely continue as I am then. I just had a thought that mixture I was putting in might be doing nothing!

The floaters are dwarf lettuce and cover 100%, they grow really fast. If I thin to 50% it takes about a week to get back to 100%. 

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (4 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





Kerryn said:


> I just had a thought that mixture I was putting in might be doing nothing! The floaters are dwarf lettuce and cover 100%, they grow really fast. If I thin to 50% it takes about a week to get back to 100%.


OK, you can be pretty sure that the mixture you are adding is having an effect. Have a look at the <"Duckweed Index">, it is a technique for estimating tank nutrient content using the health and growth of a floating plant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kerryn (4 Mar 2018)

Good idea, thanks. I looked at that before but at the time couldn’t keep floaters alive so didn’t have anywhere to start!


----------



## Kerryn (5 Mar 2018)

Thanks fozziebear, I think it is mainly down to luck!

I do have a journal, if you search 180l low tech it should come up.

(I have now worked out how to add it to my signature)


----------

